# kde3 installieren

## pieter_parker

gibts aktuell irgendwelche probleme mit kde ?

will mir auf einem neuen system kde installieren und beokmme es aber nicht zum laufen

der kdm laesst sich nicht installieren weil dutzende paekte da etwas blockieren

bei kde-i18n genauso ..

----------

## schachti

Eine genauere Beschreibung bzw. Fehlermeldung wäre schon hilfreich, /dev/glaskugel existiert unter 2.6.30 nicht mehr.

----------

## pieter_parker

das scheinen irgendwelche konflickte zwischen 3.5.9 und 3.5.10 zu sein so wie ich das ueberblicke

es ist zuviel um alles abzutippen, hab aktuel kein netz an dem computer

wie kann ich sagen das ich alles was mit kde zu tun hat bei allem nur 3.5.9 z.b. will ?

oder wann kommt kde4 als stable ins gentoo ? sollte man das jetzt schon nehmen ?

----------

## Josef.95

Nein, es gibt da zZt eigentlich keine Probleme, ich habe grad gestern Abend mein kde:3.5 auf den Aktuellen Stand gebracht.

Aber beachte:  *Quote:*   

> KDE 3.5.10 uses only split ebuilds, meaning that users of monolithic ebuilds (like kdebase, kdepim, kdegames etc) must unemerge them manually and then proceed with the installation of KDE 3.5.10 as described below.

 

Weiteres siehe:

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/de/desktop/kde/kde-config.xml

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/de/desktop/kde/kde-split-ebuilds.xml

----------

## pieter_parker

wie kriege ich die gesamte ausgabe von "emerge -av kdm" in eine datei ?

mit emerge -av kdm > test.txt klappt es nicht

"emerge -av kdm" endet mit

total: 18 packages (1 upgrade, 17 new, 8 uninstall), size of downloads: 39,051 kb

conflict: 32 blocks (24 unstatisfied)

* error: the above package list cointains packages which cannot be

* installed at the same time on the same system

('ebuild','/','kde-base/kde-3.5.10',merge') pulled in by

kdm

('installed','/','kde-base/kde-3.5.9','nomerge') pulled in by

kde-base/kde ruired by world

(habs per hand abgetippt)

was muss ich nun tun damit ich kdm installieren kann

mir ists egal ob ich nun kde 3.5.9 oder 3.5.10 nur nutzen kann hauptsache erstmal ueberhaupt grafisch

braucht ihr noch etwas an infos um mir helfen zu koennen ?

----------

## schachti

Ich würde das probieren, was Josef.95 vorgeschlagen hat...

----------

## pieter_parker

ja aber das mit den split ebuild soll doch in naher zukunft abgeschaft werden, oder hab ich das falsch verstanden ?

ich habe in der make.conf nun das useflag "arts" gesetzt, dann ein emerge -uaDvN world angewurfen und es kommt das

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/audiofile-0.2.6-r4  371 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/arts-3.5.10  USE="alsa mp3 -artswrappersuid -debug -esd -jack -nas -vorbis" 951 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/arts-3.5.9  USE="alsa mp3 -artswrappersuid -debug -esd -jack -kdeenablefinal -nas -vorbis -xinerama" 951 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.9-r4  USE="acl alsa arts* cups -avahi -bindist -branding -debug -doc -fam -jpeg2k -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -kerberos -legacyssl -lua -openexr -spell -tiff -utempter -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdebase-3.5.9-r4  USE="arts* cups lm_sensors opengl pam -branding -debug -hal -ieee1394 -java -joystick -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -ldap -logitech-mouse -openexr -samba -xcomposite -xinerama -xscreensaver" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.5.9  USE="alsa arts* flac mp3 -akode -audiofile -debug -encode -gstreamer -kdeenablefinal -theora -vorbis -xine -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdeedu-3.5.9  USE="arts* -debug -kdeenablefinal -kig-scripting -solver -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdetoys-3.5.9  USE="arts* -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdewebdev-3.5.9  USE="arts* -debug -doc -kdeenablefinal -tidy -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdegames-3.5.9  USE="arts* -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdepim-3.5.9-r1  USE="arts* -debug -gnokii -kdeenablefinal -pda -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdenetwork-3.5.9  USE="arts* ssl -debug (-jingle) -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -rdesktop -sametime -slp -wifi -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdeartwork-3.5.9  USE="arts* opengl -debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama -xscreensaver" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdeutils-3.5.9-r1  USE="arts* crypt -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility (-pbbuttonsd) -snmp -xinerama -xscreensaver" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdeadmin-3.5.9  USE="arts* -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdegraphics-3.5.9  USE="arts* imlib opengl -debug -gphoto2 -kdeenablefinal -kpathsea -openexr -pdf -povray -scanner -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdeaddons-3.5.9  USE="arts* berkdb -debug -kdeenablefinal -sdl -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/vlc-0.9.8a  USE="X a52 aac alsa arts* dvd ffmpeg flac gcrypt id3tag mmx mp3 ncurses opengl qt4 sse svg win32codecs x264 -aalib (-altivec) -atmo -avahi -bidi -cdda -cddax -cddb -cdio -dbus -dc1394 -debug -dirac -directfb -dts -dvb -esd -fbcon -fluidsynth -fontconfig -ggi -gnome -gnutls -hal -httpd -jack -kate -libass -libcaca -libnotify -libsysfs -libv4l2 -lirc -live -lua -matroska -modplug -mpeg -musepack -nsplugin -ogg -optimisememory -oss -pda -png -pulseaudio -pvr -remoteosd -rtsp -run-as-root -samba -schroedinger -sdl -sdl-image -seamonkey -shout -skins -speex -stream -svga -taglib -theora -truetype -twolame -upnp -v4l -v4l2 -vcdinfo -vcdx -vlm -vorbis -xinerama -xml -xosd -xv -zvbi" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-plugins/audacious-plugins-1.5.1-r3  USE="aac alsa arts* flac mp3 nls sse2 -adplug -chardet -esd -gnome -jack -lirc -modplug -mtp -musepack -oss -pulseaudio -scrobbler -sdl -sid -sndfile -timidity -tta -vorbis -wavpack -wma" 0 kB

Total: 19 packages (3 new, 16 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 2,272 kB

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

kde-base/arts:3.5

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/arts-3.5.10', 'merge') pulled in by

    kde-base/arts required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdewebdev-3.5.9', 'merge')

    kde-base/arts required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdeartwork-3.5.9', 'merge')

    kde-base/arts required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdebase-3.5.9-r4', 'merge')

    (and 14 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/arts-3.5.9', 'merge') pulled in by

    ~kde-base/arts-3.5.9 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdeaddons-3.5.9', 'merge')

    (and 17 more)

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously. If such a conflict exists in the

dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can not be

installed simultaneously.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page

or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

was muss ich tun damit das mit arts funktioniert ?!

----------

## Max Steel

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> ja aber das mit den split ebuild soll doch in naher zukunft abgeschaft werden, oder hab ich das falsch verstanden ?

 

Falsch, es sollen die monolith-Pakete abgeschafft werden, sowie das Paket kde-meta, an deren Stelle tritt dann das set kde, so habe ich das ganze verstanden.

Natürlich kann dann wie jetzt auch die splitted-ebuilds alle einzeln installiert werden, oder eben @kde

 *Quote:*   

> ich habe in der make.conf nun das useflag "arts" gesetzt, dann ein emerge -uaDvN world angewurfen und es kommt das
> 
> ```
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> ...

 

Das müsstest du reparieren können indem du emerge -C kde && emerge -auDN kde-meta machst.

Dadurch steigst du von den monolithen auf die splitt-Ebuild um, und machst gleichzeitig ein Update auf 3.5.10 (Die monolithen gibt es ab einschließlich 3.5.9 nicht mehr. das letzte aktuellste Monolith Ebuild war für 4.9999 oder so.)

Die Frage die sich mir noch stellt ist wofür du arts benötigst, das braucht man nichtmal für die Systemsounds.

----------

## pieter_parker

irre ich mich oder war arts nicht dazu da das programme mit funktionen der lautstaerke regelung gebaut werden koennen ?

(ton probleme hab ich im moment sowei ... -> anderer thread )

ich bin froh das ich an meinem derzeit einzigem lauffaehigen pc was kde grafisches habe  :D 

emerge -C kde && emerge -auDN kde-meta

macht also das monolith kde runter und dann das split ebuild kde drauf

du gehst von aus das das gut gehen koennte ?  :D  8O

----------

## Max Steel

ICh gehe davon aus ja, portage sollte die weiteren Blocks (die splitt mit den monolith) auflösen können, solange diese nicht in der world-file stehen.

Denn wenn das klappt ist das ein einfaches Update.

Info:

(Das Paket kde ist quasi auch ein meta-paket, aber eben für die monolithischen Ebuild und nicht wie kde-meta für die splitted Ebuilds, denn:

```
* kde-base/kde

     Available versions:  (3.5)  3.5.9

        {accessibility}

     Homepage:            http://www.kde.org/

     Description:         KDE - merge this to pull in all non-developer kde-base/* packages

[I] kde-base/kde-meta

     Available versions:

        (3.5)   3.5.9 3.5.10

        (4.2)   ~4.2.4

        {accessibility kdeprefix mysql nls}

     Installed versions:  3.5.10(3.5)(17:25:29 12.04.2009)(accessibility nls)

     Homepage:            http://www.kde.org/

     Description:         KDE - merge this to pull in all non-developer, split kde-base/* packages
```

)

----------

## pieter_parker

update hat geklappt

hab aber noch eine frage zu "arts" brauche ich das nicht wenn ich moechte das zwei programme gleichzeitig audio ausgeben koennen ?

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> update hat geklappt
> 
> hab aber noch eine frage zu "arts" brauche ich das nicht wenn ich moechte das zwei programme gleichzeitig audio ausgeben koennen ?

 

definitiv: nein!

----------

## pieter_parker

bin dabei auf einem anderen system auch kde-meta zuinstallieren

```
>>> Messages generated by process 18300 on 2009-07-17 16:02:25 CEST for package kde-base/kopete-3.5.10-r4:

ERROR: compile

ERROR: kde-base/kopete-3.5.10-r4 failed.

Call stack:

              ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

            environment, line 4484:  Called kde_src_compile

            environment, line 3244:  Called kde_src_compile 'all'

            environment, line 3259:  Called kde_src_compile 'make'

            environment, line 3251:  Called die

The specific snippet of code:

                  emake || die "died running emake, $FUNCNAME:make"

 The die message:

  died running emake, kde_src_compile:make

If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kopete-3.5.10-r4/temp/build.log'.

The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kopete-3.5.10-r4/temp/environment'.

>>> Messages generated by process 26262 on 2009-07-17 22:54:57 CEST for package kde-base/kopete-3.5.10-r4:

ERROR: compile

ERROR: kde-base/kopete-3.5.10-r4 failed.

Call stack:

              ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

            environment, line 4484:  Called kde_src_compile

            environment, line 3244:  Called kde_src_compile 'all'

            environment, line 3259:  Called kde_src_compile 'make'

            environment, line 3251:  Called die

The specific snippet of code:

                  emake || die "died running emake, $FUNCNAME:make"

 The die message:

  died running emake, kde_src_compile:make

If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kopete-3.5.10-r4/temp/build.log'.

The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kopete-3.5.10-r4/temp/environment'.
```

ueber die suche und google konnte ich bisher nichts finden das mir weiter geholfen hat, hat jemmand eine idee ?

----------

## Finswimmer

Das sind nicht die richtigen Fehlermeldungen...

----------

## pieter_parker

emerge -av kde-meta

endete aber jedesmal mit dieser fehlermeldung

wo und wie finde ich die richtigen fehlermeldungen ?

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> emerge -av kde-meta
> 
> endete aber jedesmal mit dieser fehlermeldung
> 
> wo und wie finde ich die richtigen fehlermeldungen ?

 

Forenregel nummer 9:

Problemberichte sollten detailliert ausfallen. Bei Compilerproblemen bitte die Ausgabe von emerge --info und min. 20 Zeilen der Compilerausgaben mit in den Post aufnehmen. Dies erspart die Nachfrage nach diesen unabdingbaren Informationen zur Problemlösung.

----> am besten die vollständige ausgabe (vorallem auch _mit_ dem compilerfehler) (no)pasten!

----------

## pieter_parker

emerge --info

```
Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_Q6600_@_2.40GHz-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 10 Jul 2009 11:15:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-lang/python:     2.5.4-r3

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.tiscali.nl/ http://gentoo.mneisen.org/ "

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups dri fortran gdbm gpm gtk iconv imlib ipv6 isdnlog midi mmx mmxext mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl pppd python qt3 readline reflection session spl sse sse2 ssl ssse3 sysfs tcpd unicode x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint i810 intel mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

```
echo '#include <kdialog.h>' > kopeteidentityconfigbase.cpp

echo '#include <klocale.h>' >> kopeteidentityconfigbase.cpp

/usr/qt/3/bin/uic -L /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/plugins/designer -nounload -tr tr2i18n -i kopeteidentityconfigbase.h ./kopeteidentityconfigbase.ui > kopeteidentityconfigbase.cpp.temp ; ret=$?; \

        /usr/bin/perl -pe "s,tr2i18n( \"\" ),QString::null,g" kopeteidentityconfigbase.cpp.temp | /usr/bin/perl -pe "s,tr2i18n( \"\"\, \"\" ),QString::null,g" | /usr/bin/perl -pe "s,image([0-9][0-9]*)_data,img\$1_kopeteidentityconfigbase,g" | /usr/bin/perl -pe "s,: QWizard\(,: KWizard(,g" >> kopeteidentityconfigbase.cpp ;\

        rm -f kopeteidentityconfigbase.cpp.temp ;\

        if test "$ret" = 0; then echo '#include "kopeteidentityconfigbase.moc"' >> kopeteidentityconfigbase.cpp; else rm -f kopeteidentityconfigbase.cpp ; exit $ret ; fi

/bin/sh ../../../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../../../.. -I../../../../kopete/protocols/gadu/libgadu  -I../../../../kopete/libkopete -I../../../../kopete/libkopete -I../../../../kopete/libkopete/avdevice -I../../../../kopete/libkopete/ui -I../../../../kopete/libkopete/ui  -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGE_FILES=1  -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION  -c -o kopeteidentityconfigbase.lo kopeteidentityconfigbase.cpp

In file included from kopeteidentityconfig.cpp:23:

/usr/qt/3/include/qimage.h: In member function ‘bool QImageTextKeyLang::operator<(const QImageTextKeyLang&) const’:

/usr/qt/3/include/qimage.h:61: warning: suggest parentheses around && within ||

/bin/sh ../../../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++  -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION   -Wl,-O1 -o kcm_kopete_identityconfig.la -rpath /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3 -no-undefined -Wl,--no-undefined -Wl,--allow-shlib-undefined -module -avoid-version -module -no-undefined -Wl,--no-undefined -Wl,--allow-shlib-undefined -R /usr/kde/3.5/lib -R /usr/kde/3.5/lib -R /usr/qt/3/lib  -L/usr/kde/3.5/lib -L/usr/qt/3/lib     kopeteidentityconfig.lo globalidentitiesmanager.lo kopeteidentityconfigbase.lo kopeteidentityconfigpreferences.lo -lkabc ../../../libkopete/libkopete.la  -lkutils

make[5]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kopete-3.5.10-r4/work/kopete-3.5.10/kopete/kopete/config/identity'

Making all in avdevice

make[5]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kopete-3.5.10-r4/work/kopete-3.5.10/kopete/kopete/config/avdevice'

rm -rf avdeviceconfig_videoconfig.h;

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc ./avdeviceconfig.h -o avdeviceconfig.moc.cpp

/bin/sh ../../../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../../../.. -I../../../../kopete/protocols/gadu/libgadu  -I../../../../kopete/libkopete -I../../../../kopete/libkopete -I../../../../kopete/libkopete/avdevice -I../../../../kopete/libkopete/ui -I../../../../kopete/libkopete/ui -I../../../../kopete/libkopete/avdevice -I../../../../kopete/libkopete/private  -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGE_FILES=1  -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION  -c -o avdeviceconfig.moc.lo avdeviceconfig.moc.cpp

/usr/qt/3/bin/uic -L /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/plugins/designer -nounload ./avdeviceconfig_videoconfig.ui | /usr/bin/perl -pi -e "s,public QWizard,public KWizard,g; s,#include <qwizard.h>,#include <kwizard.h>,g" >> avdeviceconfig_videoconfig.h ;

/bin/sh ../../../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../../../.. -I../../../../kopete/protocols/gadu/libgadu  -I../../../../kopete/libkopete -I../../../../kopete/libkopete -I../../../../kopete/libkopete/avdevice -I../../../../kopete/libkopete/ui -I../../../../kopete/libkopete/ui -I../../../../kopete/libkopete/avdevice -I../../../../kopete/libkopete/private  -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGE_FILES=1  -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION  -c -o avdeviceconfig.lo avdeviceconfig.cpp

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc avdeviceconfig_videoconfig.h -o avdeviceconfig_videoconfig.moc

rm -f avdeviceconfig_videoconfig.cpp

echo '#include <kdialog.h>' > avdeviceconfig_videoconfig.cpp

echo '#include <klocale.h>' >> avdeviceconfig_videoconfig.cpp

/usr/qt/3/bin/uic -L /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/plugins/designer -nounload -tr tr2i18n -i avdeviceconfig_videoconfig.h ./avdeviceconfig_videoconfig.ui > avdeviceconfig_videoconfig.cpp.temp ; ret=$?; \

        /usr/bin/perl -pe "s,tr2i18n( \"\" ),QString::null,g" avdeviceconfig_videoconfig.cpp.temp | /usr/bin/perl -pe "s,tr2i18n( \"\"\, \"\" ),QString::null,g" | /usr/bin/perl -pe "s,image([0-9][0-9]*)_data,img\$1_avdeviceconfig_videoconfig,g" | /usr/bin/perl -pe "s,: QWizard\(,: KWizard(,g" >> avdeviceconfig_videoconfig.cpp ;\

        rm -f avdeviceconfig_videoconfig.cpp.temp ;\

        if test "$ret" = 0; then echo '#include "avdeviceconfig_videoconfig.moc"' >> avdeviceconfig_videoconfig.cpp; else rm -f avdeviceconfig_videoconfig.cpp ; exit $ret ; fi

/bin/sh ../../../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../../../.. -I../../../../kopete/protocols/gadu/libgadu  -I../../../../kopete/libkopete -I../../../../kopete/libkopete -I../../../../kopete/libkopete/avdevice -I../../../../kopete/libkopete/ui -I../../../../kopete/libkopete/ui -I../../../../kopete/libkopete/avdevice -I../../../../kopete/libkopete/private  -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGE_FILES=1  -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION  -c -o avdeviceconfig_videoconfig.lo avdeviceconfig_videoconfig.cpp

In file included from avdeviceconfig_videoconfig.cpp:25:

/usr/qt/3/include/qimage.h: In member function ‘bool QImageTextKeyLang::operator<(const QImageTextKeyLang&) const’:

/usr/qt/3/include/qimage.h:61: warning: suggest parentheses around && within ||

In file included from ../../../../kopete/libkopete/avdevice/videodevicepool.h:29,

                 from avdeviceconfig.h:23,

                 from avdeviceconfig.moc.cpp:12:

/usr/qt/3/include/qimage.h: In member function ‘bool QImageTextKeyLang::operator<(const QImageTextKeyLang&) const’:

/usr/qt/3/include/qimage.h:61: warning: suggest parentheses around && within ||

In file included from ../../../../kopete/libkopete/avdevice/videodevicepool.h:29,

                 from avdeviceconfig.h:23,

                 from avdeviceconfig.cpp:19:

/usr/qt/3/include/qimage.h: In member function ‘bool QImageTextKeyLang::operator<(const QImageTextKeyLang&) const’:

/usr/qt/3/include/qimage.h:61: warning: suggest parentheses around && within ||

avdeviceconfig.cpp: At global scope:

avdeviceconfig.cpp:46: warning: unused parameter ‘name’

avdeviceconfig.cpp: In member function ‘void AVDeviceConfig::slotInputKComboBoxChanged(int)’:

avdeviceconfig.cpp:159: warning: comparison between signed and unsigned integer expressions

/bin/sh ../../../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++  -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION   -Wl,-O1 -o kcm_kopete_avdeviceconfig.la -rpath /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3 -no-undefined -Wl,--no-undefined -Wl,--allow-shlib-undefined -module -avoid-version -module -no-undefined -Wl,--no-undefined -Wl,--allow-shlib-undefined -R /usr/kde/3.5/lib -R /usr/kde/3.5/lib -R /usr/qt/3/lib  -L/usr/kde/3.5/lib -L/usr/qt/3/lib     avdeviceconfig.lo avdeviceconfig_videoconfig.lo avdeviceconfig.moc.lo  ../../../libkopete/libkopete.la ../../../libkopete/avdevice/libkopete_videodevice.la  -lkutils

.libs/avdeviceconfig.o: In function `AVDeviceConfig::~AVDeviceConfig()':

avdeviceconfig.cpp:(.text+0x9f1): undefined reference to `QGLWidget::~QGLWidget()'

.libs/avdeviceconfig.o: In function `AVDeviceConfig::~AVDeviceConfig()':

avdeviceconfig.cpp:(.text+0xa71): undefined reference to `QGLWidget::~QGLWidget()'

.libs/avdeviceconfig.o: In function `AVDeviceConfig::~AVDeviceConfig()':

avdeviceconfig.cpp:(.text+0xb01): undefined reference to `QGLWidget::~QGLWidget()'

.libs/avdeviceconfig.o: In function `AVDeviceConfig::AVDeviceConfig(QWidget*, char const*, QStringList const&)':

avdeviceconfig.cpp:(.text+0xc96): undefined reference to `QGLWidget::QGLWidget(QWidget*, char const*, QGLWidget const*, unsigned int)'

.libs/avdeviceconfig.o: In function `AVDeviceConfig::AVDeviceConfig(QWidget*, char const*, QStringList const&)':

avdeviceconfig.cpp:(.text+0x1156): undefined reference to `QGLWidget::QGLWidget(QWidget*, char const*, QGLWidget const*, unsigned int)'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[5]: *** [kcm_kopete_avdeviceconfig.la] Error 1

make[5]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kopete-3.5.10-r4/work/kopete-3.5.10/kopete/kopete/config/avdevice'

make[4]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kopete-3.5.10-r4/work/kopete-3.5.10/kopete/kopete/config'

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kopete-3.5.10-r4/work/kopete-3.5.10/kopete/kopete'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kopete-3.5.10-r4/work/kopete-3.5.10/kopete'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kopete-3.5.10-r4/work/kopete-3.5.10'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 *

 * ERROR: kde-base/kopete-3.5.10-r4 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 4484:  Called kde_src_compile

 *             environment, line 3244:  Called kde_src_compile 'all'

 *             environment, line 3259:  Called kde_src_compile 'make'

 *             environment, line 3251:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                   emake || die "died running emake, $FUNCNAME:make"

 *  The die message:

 *   died running emake, kde_src_compile:make

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kopete-3.5.10-r4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kopete-3.5.10-r4/temp/environment'.

 *

```

wie kriege ich kde-meta vollstaendig installiert ?

----------

## pieter_parker

wie kriege ich das kde-meta installiert ?

----------

## Yamakuzure

da oben steht, dass es ein Problem mit QGLWidget gibt. Eine Möglichkeit dahinter zu kommen ist:

```
sed@sed-notebook ~ $ equery b QGLWidget

[ Searching for file(s) QGLWidget in *... ]

x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.1 (/usr/include/qt4/QtOpenGL/QGLWidget)

^CInterrupted by user, aborting.

sed@sed-notebook ~ $

sed@sed-notebook ~ $ eix qt-opengl

[I] x11-libs/qt-opengl

     Available versions:  (4)  4.4.2 4.5.1 ~4.5.2

   {debug pch qt3support}

     Installed versions:  4.5.1(4)(10:51:17 29.06.2009)(pch qt3support -debug)

     Homepage:            http://www.qtsoftware.com/

     Description:         The OpenGL module for the Qt toolkit
```

Aha. Also schau mal, welche Version von qt-opengl du hast, aktualisiere diese (oder installier sie neu) und versuche das nochmal mit kde-meta.

Edit: Ich habe gerade einmal auf meiner kde-3.5.10 Maschine nachgeschaut, da habe ich QT4 garnicht installiert. ? 

@OT:

Jetzt habe aber ich eine Frage: Was habt Ihr eigentlich alle gegen aRts ?

----------

## pieter_parker

qt-opengl war nicht installiert, ich habe es installiert

es hat sich wenig geaendert, emerge -av kde-meta endet mit 

```
>>> Failed to emerge kde-base/kopete-3.5.10-r4, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kopete-3.5.10-r4/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package kde-base/kopete-3.5.10-r4:

 *

 * ERROR: kde-base/kopete-3.5.10-r4 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 4485:  Called kde_src_compile

 *             environment, line 3245:  Called kde_src_compile 'all'

 *             environment, line 3260:  Called kde_src_compile 'make'

 *             environment, line 3252:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                   emake || die "died running emake, $FUNCNAME:make"

 *  The die message:

 *   died running emake, kde_src_compile:make

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kopete-3.5.10-r4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kopete-3.5.10-r4/temp/environment'.

 *
```

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kopete-3.5.10-r4/temp/build.log

```
echo '#include <kdialog.h>' > avdeviceconfig_videoconfig.cpp

echo '#include <klocale.h>' >> avdeviceconfig_videoconfig.cpp

/usr/qt/3/bin/uic -L /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/plugins/designer -nounload -tr tr2i18n -i avdeviceconfig_videoconfig.h ./avdeviceconfig_videoconfig.ui > avdeviceconfig_videoconfig.cpp.temp ; ret=$?; \

        /usr/bin/perl -pe "s,tr2i18n( \"\" ),QString::null,g" avdeviceconfig_videoconfig.cpp.temp | /usr/bin/perl -pe "s,tr2i18n( \"\"\, \"\" ),QString::null,g" | /usr/bin/perl -pe "s,image([0-9][0-9]*)_data,img\$1_avdeviceconfig_videoconfig,g" | /usr/bin/perl -pe "s,: QWizard\(,: KWizard(,g" >> avdeviceconfig_videoconfig.cpp ;\

        rm -f avdeviceconfig_videoconfig.cpp.temp ;\

        if test "$ret" = 0; then echo '#include "avdeviceconfig_videoconfig.moc"' >> avdeviceconfig_videoconfig.cpp; else rm -f avdeviceconfig_videoconfig.cpp ; exit $ret ; fi

/bin/sh ../../../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../../../.. -I../../../../kopete/protocols/gadu/libgadu  -I../../../../kopete/libkopete -I../../../../kopete/libkopete -I../../../../kopete/libkopete/avdevice -I../../../../kopete/libkopete/ui -I../../../../kopete/libkopete/ui -I../../../../kopete/libkopete/avdevice -I../../../../kopete/libkopete/private  -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGE_FILES=1  -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION  -c -o avdeviceconfig_videoconfig.lo avdeviceconfig_videoconfig.cpp

In file included from ../../../../kopete/libkopete/avdevice/videodevicepool.h:29,

                 from avdeviceconfig.h:23,

                 from avdeviceconfig.moc.cpp:12:

/usr/qt/3/include/qimage.h: In member function ‘bool QImageTextKeyLang::operator<(const QImageTextKeyLang&) const’:

/usr/qt/3/include/qimage.h:61: warning: suggest parentheses around && within ||

In file included from ../../../../kopete/libkopete/avdevice/videodevicepool.h:29,

                 from avdeviceconfig.h:23,

                 from avdeviceconfig.cpp:19:

/usr/qt/3/include/qimage.h: In member function ‘bool QImageTextKeyLang::operator<(const QImageTextKeyLang&) const’:

/usr/qt/3/include/qimage.h:61: warning: suggest parentheses around && within ||

avdeviceconfig.cpp: At global scope:

avdeviceconfig.cpp:46: warning: unused parameter ‘name’

avdeviceconfig.cpp: In member function ‘void AVDeviceConfig::slotInputKComboBoxChanged(int)’:

avdeviceconfig.cpp:159: warning: comparison between signed and unsigned integer expressions

In file included from avdeviceconfig_videoconfig.cpp:25:

/usr/qt/3/include/qimage.h: In member function ‘bool QImageTextKeyLang::operator<(const QImageTextKeyLang&) const’:

/usr/qt/3/include/qimage.h:61: warning: suggest parentheses around && within ||

/bin/sh ../../../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++  -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION   -Wl,-O1 -o kcm_kopete_avdeviceconfig.la -rpath /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3 -no-undefined -Wl,--no-undefined -Wl,--allow-shlib-undefined -module -avoid-version -module -no-undefined -Wl,--no-undefined -Wl,--allow-shlib-undefined -R /usr/kde/3.5/lib -R /usr/kde/3.5/lib -R /usr/qt/3/lib  -L/usr/kde/3.5/lib -L/usr/qt/3/lib     avdeviceconfig.lo avdeviceconfig_videoconfig.lo avdeviceconfig.moc.lo  ../../../libkopete/libkopete.la ../../../libkopete/avdevice/libkopete_videodevice.la  -lkutils

.libs/avdeviceconfig.o: In function `AVDeviceConfig::~AVDeviceConfig()':

avdeviceconfig.cpp:(.text+0x9f1): undefined reference to `QGLWidget::~QGLWidget()'

.libs/avdeviceconfig.o: In function `AVDeviceConfig::~AVDeviceConfig()':

avdeviceconfig.cpp:(.text+0xa71): undefined reference to `QGLWidget::~QGLWidget()'

.libs/avdeviceconfig.o: In function `AVDeviceConfig::~AVDeviceConfig()':

avdeviceconfig.cpp:(.text+0xb01): undefined reference to `QGLWidget::~QGLWidget()'

.libs/avdeviceconfig.o: In function `AVDeviceConfig::AVDeviceConfig(QWidget*, char const*, QStringList const&)':

avdeviceconfig.cpp:(.text+0xc96): undefined reference to `QGLWidget::QGLWidget(QWidget*, char const*, QGLWidget const*, unsigned int)'

.libs/avdeviceconfig.o: In function `AVDeviceConfig::AVDeviceConfig(QWidget*, char const*, QStringList const&)':

avdeviceconfig.cpp:(.text+0x1156): undefined reference to `QGLWidget::QGLWidget(QWidget*, char const*, QGLWidget const*, unsigned int)'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[5]: *** [kcm_kopete_avdeviceconfig.la] Error 1

make[5]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kopete-3.5.10-r4/work/kopete-3.5.10/kopete/kopete/config/avdevice'

make[4]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kopete-3.5.10-r4/work/kopete-3.5.10/kopete/kopete/config'

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kopete-3.5.10-r4/work/kopete-3.5.10/kopete/kopete'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kopete-3.5.10-r4/work/kopete-3.5.10/kopete'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kopete-3.5.10-r4/work/kopete-3.5.10'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 *

 * ERROR: kde-base/kopete-3.5.10-r4 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 4485:  Called kde_src_compile

 *             environment, line 3245:  Called kde_src_compile 'all'

 *             environment, line 3260:  Called kde_src_compile 'make'

 *             environment, line 3252:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                   emake || die "died running emake, $FUNCNAME:make"

 *  The die message:

 *   died running emake, kde_src_compile:make

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kopete-3.5.10-r4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kopete-3.5.10-r4/temp/environment'.

 *
```

ich glaube ich brauche dieses kde-base/kopete-3.5.10-r4 doch garnicht, das programm ist sowas wie icq ?

----------

## pieter_parker

fragezeichen

----------

## Josef.95

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> ich glaube ich brauche dieses kde-base/kopete-3.5.10-r4 doch garnicht, das programm ist sowas wie icq ?

 Es ist ein

multi-protocol IM Client

aber warum willst du überhaupt Software installieren die du vermutlich gar nicht brauchst...?, ist unter Gentoo doch eigentlich unüblich.

Ich würde dir empfehlen "kdebase-meta" zu installieren, damit hast du schon mal ein schlankes Grund-kde, und alles was dir dann noch fehlt dann einzeln nachinstallieren. Du kannst ja zb mit einem "emerge -pv kde-meta" schauen was du sonst noch so brauchen kannst...  :Wink: 

aber scheinbar ist da noch was im argen mit deinem gentoo, kopete sollte sich eigentlich problemlos übersetzen lassen..

----------

## AmonAmarth

an deinem qt ist irgendwas zerschossen...installier qt:3 doch einfach mal neu und schau was passiert...

----------

## pieter_parker

emerge -pv kde-meta

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/korganizer-3.5.10  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdeaddons-meta-3.5.10  USE="-arts" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kopete-3.5.10-r4  USE="crypt ssl -addbookmarks -alias -autoreplace -connectionstatus -contactnotes -debug -emoticons-manager -gadu -groupwise -highlight -history -irc -jabber (-jingle) -kdehiddenvisibility -latex -msn -netmeeting -nowlistening -oscar -sametime -slp -sms -statistics -texteffect -translator -v4l2 -webpresence -winpopup -xscreensaver -yahoo" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/dcoprss-3.5.10  USE="-debug -kdehiddenvisibility" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdemultimedia-kioslaves-3.5.10  USE="-debug -encode -flac -mp3 -vorbis" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kscd-3.5.10  USE="-arts -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/knotes-3.5.10  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kitchensync-3.5.10  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kandy-3.5.10-r1  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/konsolekalendar-3.5.10  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kmail-3.5.10  USE="crypt -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kalarm-3.5.10  USE="-arts -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/korn-3.5.10  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/knode-3.5.10  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdepim-wizards-3.5.10  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/karm-3.5.10  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdvi-3.5.10  USE="-debug -emacs -kpathsea" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kpdf-3.5.10-r1  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kfax-3.5.10  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kstars-3.5.10  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/klatin-3.5.10  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/ktouch-3.5.10  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/khangman-3.5.10  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kalzium-3.5.10  USE="-debug -solver" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdeartwork-kscreensaver-3.5.10  USE="-debug -opengl -xscreensaver" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdeartwork-kworldclock-3.5.10  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdeartwork-icewm-themes-3.5.10  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kgpg-3.5.10  USE="-debug -kdehiddenvisibility" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kedit-3.5.10  USE="-debug -kdehiddenvisibility" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kmilo-3.5.10  USE="-debug -kdehiddenvisibility (-pbbuttonsd)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdeutils-meta-3.5.10  USE="crypt -lirc" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdeartwork-meta-3.5.10  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdeedu-meta-3.5.10  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdegraphics-meta-3.5.10  USE="imlib -gphoto2 -povray -scanner" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdemultimedia-meta-3.5.10  USE="-arts -xine" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdenetwork-meta-3.5.10  USE="-wifi" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kontact-specialdates-3.5.10  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdepim-meta-3.5.10  USE="-pda" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kde-meta-3.5.10  USE="nls -accessibility" 0 kB

Total: 39 packages (39 new), Size of downloads: 0 kB
```

bei kde-base/kopete-3.5.10-r4 bricht er jedes mal ab

qt3 hab ich schon neu installiert, keine veraenderung......

----------

## pieter_parker

wie kriege ich emerge dazu kde-meta komplet neuzubauen ?

ein emerge -av1 kde-meta will nur die 39 pakete neubauen die noch nicht installiert sind (und bricht jedesmal bei kopete ab)

das waren zuanfang weit ueber 39 pakete

mit emerge -avC kde-meta kann ich es nicht deinstallieren

emerge meldet "--- Couldn't find 'null/kde-meta' to unmerge."

kdebase-meta ist wieder was anderes als kde-meta ?

wie kann ich kde-meta installieren ohne das dieses kopete mit installiert wird ?

----------

## pieter_parker

ich hab nun ls /var/db/pkg/* gemacht

und alle kde pakete deinstalliert

```
emerge -avC akregator-3.5.10             kcharselect-3.5.10                  kdebugdialog-3.5.10                   keduca-3.5.10           klettres-3.5.10             konqueror-3.5.10            ksim-3.5.10            kuickshow-3.5.10         libkpgp-3.5.10 amor-3.5.10                  kcheckpass-3.5.10                   kdeedu-applnk-3.5.10                  kenolaba-3.5.10         klickety-3.5.10             konqueror-akregator-3.5.10  ksirc-3.5.10           kuser-3.5.10             libkpimexchange-3.5.10 ark-3.5.10                   kcminit-3.5.10                      kdegames-meta-3.5.10                  kfilereplace-3.5.10     klines-3.5.10               konquest-3.5.10             ksirtet-3.5.10         kverbos-3.5.10           libkpimidentities-3.5.10 atlantik-3.5.10              kcoloredit-3.5.10                   kdegraphics-kfile-plugins-3.5.10      kfind-3.5.10            klinkstatus-3.5.10          konsole-3.5.10              ksmiletris-3.5.10      kview-3.5.10             libksieve-3.5.10 atlantikdesigner-3.5.10      kcontrol-3.5.10                     kde-i18n-3.5.10                       kfloppy-3.5.10          klipper-3.5.10              kontact-3.5.10              ksmserver-3.5.10       kviewshell-3.5.10        librss-3.5.10 blinken-3.5.10               kcron-3.5.10                        kdelibs-3.5.10-r6                     kfouleggs-3.5.10        kmahjongg-3.5.10            korganizer-3.5.10           ksnake-3.5.10          kvoctrain-3.5.10         lilo-config-3.5.10 certmanager-3.5.10-r1        kdcop-3.5.10                        kdemultimedia-kappfinder-data-3.5.10  kgamma-3.5.10           kmailcvt-3.5.10             kpager-3.5.10               ksnapshot-3.5.10       kwalletmanager-3.5.10    lisa-3.5.10 drkonqi-3.5.10               kdeaddons-docs-konq-plugins-3.5.10  kdemultimedia-kfile-plugins-3.5.10    kgeography-3.5.10       kmenuedit-3.5.10            kpat-3.5.10                 ksokoban-3.5.10        kweather-3.5.10          lskat-3.5.10 eyesapplet-3.5.10            kdeaddons-kfile-plugins-3.5.10      kdenetwork-filesharing-3.5.10         kget-3.5.10             kmid-3.5.10                 kpercentage-3.5.10          kspaceduel-3.5.10      kwin-3.5.10              mimelib-3.5.10 fifteenapplet-3.5.10         kdeaddons-meta-3.5.10               kdenetwork-kfile-plugins-3.5.10       kghostview-3.5.10       kmines-3.5.10               kpersonalizer-3.5.10        ksplashml-3.5.10       kwin4-3.5.10             networkstatus-3.5.10 kaddressbook-3.5.10          kdeadmin-kfile-plugins-3.5.10       kdepasswd-3.5.10                      kgoldrunner-3.5.10      kmix-3.5.10                 kpf-3.5.10                  kstart-3.5.10          kwordquiz-3.5.10         nsplugins-3.5.10 kaddressbook-plugins-3.5.10  kdeadmin-meta-3.5.10                kdepim-kioslaves-3.5.10               khelpcenter-3.5.10      kmoon-3.5.10                kpoker-3.5.10               ksvg-3.5.10            kworldclock-3.5.10       quanta-3.5.10 kanagram-3.5.10              kdeartwork-emoticons-3.5.10         kdepim-kresources-3.5.10              khexedit-3.5.10         kmplot-3.5.10               kppp-3.5.10                 ksysguard-3.5.10       kxkb-3.5.10              renamedlg-audio-3.5.10 kappfinder-3.5.10            kdeartwork-iconthemes-3.5.10        kdeprint-3.5.10                       khotkeys-3.5.10         knetattach-3.5.10           krdc-3.5.10                 ksystraycmd-3.5.10-r1  kxsldbg-3.5.10           renamedlg-images-3.5.10 kate-3.5.10                  kdeartwork-kwin-styles-3.5.10       kdesktop-3.5.10                       kicker-3.5.10-r1        knetwalk-3.5.10             kreadconfig-3.5.10          ktalkd-3.5.10          libkcal-3.5.10           secpolicy-3.5.10 kate-plugins-3.5.10          kdeartwork-sounds-3.5.10            kdesu-3.5.10                          kicker-applets-3.5.10   knetworkconf-3.5.10         kregexpeditor-3.5.10        kteatime-3.5.10        libkcddb-3.5.10          superkaramba-3.5.10 katomic-3.5.10               kdeartwork-styles-3.5.10            kdetoys-meta-3.5.10                   kiconedit-3.5.10        knewsticker-3.5.10          kreversi-3.5.10             ktimer-3.5.10          libkdeedu-3.5.10 kbackgammon-3.5.10           kdeartwork-wallpapers-3.5.10        kdewebdev-meta-3.5.10                 kig-3.5.10              knewsticker-scripts-3.5.10  krfb-3.5.10                 ktip-3.5.10            libkdegames-3.5.10 kbattleship-3.5.10           kdebase-data-3.5.10                 kdf-3.5.10                            kimagemapeditor-3.5.10  kode-3.5.10                 kruler-3.5.10               ktnef-3.5.10           libkdenetwork-3.5.10-r1 kblackbox-3.5.10             kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.10-r1         kdialog-3.5.10                        kiten-3.5.10            kodo-3.5.10                 ksame-3.5.10                ktron-3.5.10           libkdepim-3.5.10 kbounce-3.5.10               kdebase-meta-3.5.10                 kdict-3.5.10                          kjots-3.5.10            kolourpaint-3.5.10          kscreensaver-3.5.10         ktuberling-3.5.10      libkholidays-3.5.10 kbruch-3.5.10                kdebase-pam-7                       kdm-3.5.10                            kjumpingcube-3.5.10     kommander-3.5.10            kshisen-3.5.10              kturtle-3.5.10         libkmime-3.5.10 kcalc-3.5.10                 kdebase-startkde-3.5.10-r5          kdnssd-3.5.10                         klaptopdaemon-3.5.10    konq-plugins-3.5.10         ksig-3.5.10                 ktux-3.5.10            libkonq-3.5.10

emerge -avC qt-opengl
```

ich mache jetzt erneut

emerge -av kde-meta

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> wie kriege ich emerge dazu kde-meta komplet neuzubauen ?
> 
> ein emerge -av1 kde-meta will nur die 39 pakete neubauen die noch nicht installiert sind (und bricht jedesmal bei kopete ab)
> 
> das waren zuanfang weit ueber 39 pakete
> ...

 

"kde meta gentoo" >> /dev/google

----> erster fündling: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/de/desktop/kde/kde-split-ebuilds.xml

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> wie kann ich kde-meta installieren ohne das dieses kopete mit installiert wird ?

 

garnicht!

```
/usr/portage/kde-base/kde-meta/kde-meta-3.5.10.ebuild
```

 verweist auf 

```
/usr/portage/kde-base/kdenetwork-meta/kdenetwork-meta-3.5.10.ebuild
```

 worin

```
 >=kde-base/kopete-${PV}:${SLOT}
```

 steht!

was du willst ist erstmal kdebase-meta

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> ich hab nun ls /var/db/pkg/* gemacht
> 
> und alle kde pakete deinstalliert
> 
> ich mache jetzt erneut
> ...

 

also wenn du mich fragst bringt dir das rauf und runterinstallieren garnichts!

----------

## AmonAmarth

ich glaub ich hab rausgefunden warum bei dir dein qt zerschossen ist

```
[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdeartwork-kscreensaver-3.5.10  USE="-debug -opengl -xscreensaver" 0 kB
```

das sagt mir da du opengl deaktiviert hast, womöglich auch bei qt und systemweit, hat das irgendeine bewandnis?

hier ähnlcihe fehler: http://newsgroups.derkeiler.com/Archive/De/de.comp.os.unix.apps.kde/2006-02/msg00139.html

useflag aktivieren und nur nötiges neukompilieren!

(emerge -vuDN world)

----------

## pieter_parker

das rauf und runter installieren ist noch so eine dumme angewohntheit aus den windowszeiten von frueher

in der make.conf habe ich stehen :

```
USE="nls mmx mmxext sse sse2 ssse3 imlib X gtk svg qt3"
```

opengl habe ich nicht gesetzt weil es eine vmware ist, da bringt doch opengl und 3d wenig, oder irre ich mich ?

----------

